# This is it for this year !



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Wish me some luck going down to hunt till the 24 TH hopefully a shooter will walk out ðŸ˜Ž just praying I won't get stuck ðŸ˜„


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Get it bud! Good luck and be safe.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Get u a big buck artys!! This cold front blowing in as I type is just the ticket we needed to get the rut started down here. I'll pm u if I am gonna hunt in Cameron co. this weekend, so we can meet up.

Good luck bro, and post up the pics of the kakaiste when you drop him!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

DCAVA said:


> Get u a big buck artys!! This cold front blowing in as I type is just the ticket we needed to get the rut started down here. I'll pm u if I am gonna hunt in Cameron co. this weekend, so we can meet up.
> 
> Good luck bro, and post up the pics of the kakaiste when you drop him!!


You know the cullen house right? He's a friend of mine. He always said they rut down there on dec. 25th.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Rubberback said:


> You know the cullen house right? He's a friend of mine. He always said they rut down there on dec. 25th.


The Cullen home, yes sir. He's right, rut usually starts the 15th to the 30th or so down here in the valley. It has been delayed I think due to warm weather. This cold snap will get things turned on I'm sure.....


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Good luck Steve............


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Made it into the ranch í ½í¸‡í ½í¸‡í ½í¸‡í ½í¸‡í ½í¸‡ thank god. Deer are moving ! Will report as it happens , thank for the words guys !


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

In the blind , been sitting here thinking how lucky I am 
I have a great life , live In a great country , and a awsome family and wife ! And get to do this which brings me the most peace í ½í¸„ and most of all I know of a loving God .


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Right on. 

In the blind myself but not much time to think. My wife's in her blind and she blows my phone up texting every two minutes to til the feeders go. Lol. 

Shoot you a biggun.


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

Good luck, isn't it great the thoughts that come to your head when you are sitting in the stand waiting for the sun to come up and feeder to go off? We are all very lucky to be able to live in this country and get to deer hunt like we do


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Extent of conversation in the blind (over a chocolate horned high 130ish/maybe a little more) this morning between a buddy of mine on our little lease. Definately not a Holden pasture kind spread. Lol


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*This am still In the blind*

Had a nice 10 come out guarding a doe might be 4.5 nice deer 8 point comes out to check out the doe its a no go the 10 commence's to whip his but watch them fight for about 5 min and 10 runs the 8. Off .

Seen anouther 10,2 more 8 and some junk , they where fighting about 80 yards from me . Cool stuff I bring the camcorder tommmarow . Right now I am trapped by a 10 out infrount of me and I don't want to scare the off just waiting for him to follow the doe off . Great morning but getting hungry ðŸ˜„


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Afternoon hunt .*

Chose not to hunt a blind tonight just sitting on the edge of a feild they are feeding on oats , see what come out tonight ðŸ˜„


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Here is my view 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice. You'll have a shooter show.

Current view from my wife's ground blind. We switched it up cause I'm not as mad at them as she is and I wanted to just relax and see what I see.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great view, good Luck!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Perfect weather , nothing moving this morning ,
Need to wait them out !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

of those mornings seen 2 doe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Seen a nine point he'd hard a broke off tine would have been an10 , so he got the pass 

Windy this am clear hopefully those Bucks will move today !


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*The Wait*

Good luck! I feel your pain!!! Be doin' the same on 12/26 (and maybe through 1/4, unless I find success early)!!!!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Beautiful afternoon to be hunting









Another 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

In the blind for morning 4 , one more morning and two evenening hunts and that will be it for me for this year , might make it back for the first weekend to hunt in January


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Hope it works out for Ya in the next few hunts!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Your too close to the field with that gun. You gotta back away a few more hundred yards. 
Good luck, go get em.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Charlie I took your advise and moved to a thicker part of the ranch hunting with the12 gage and 000 buck . Close and personal . I have hunted my but off this year s passed on some shooter bucks , so it will be a great year whether I shoot a buck or not , but I need some Berger for the freezer .









Here is a deer I passed on Saturday ?










Picture taken thru my binos with my phone .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Choot him!! lol

Good luck bro, he aint getting away from the 000buck shot!!


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

They will be rutting hard next time you go. It really takes off good deep south with the full moon and that will be on the 4th of January.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well guess I will have to take him and show him how it's done. ! Well someday.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

You are right Charlie the I think 12 point came thru just after shooting time , good thing I didn't shoot , game warden was at the barn , I forgot I invited for him to bring out his 14 year old son to shoot a pig  we went out when I ate some dinner , and he shot couple with NV . No pics sorry , going back to the same spot have a good feeling about . Kinda cool going old school on them just setting on a scrape line , I got him on camera at 8:20 - 8:30 on a game camera we'll see if he can be on time . 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hope that buck didnt get confused by daylight saving time. LOL. Ya get him ?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Nope , he didn't come last night or this morning  he has some doe penned up I guess ? Bucks have been reall hard to pattern at our ranch , really wet year , they are using parts of the ranch we don't hunt . It's 1485 we only have 4 blinds on it , deer have not been going to feeder since October steady , and we feed all year so who knows ? I will be going back on the 2nd of January to hunt that weekend to see if I can connect . I. Passed way to many shot this year hoping for a better buck ? 5 days of hunting I could not get a good cull to walk out in front of me .

Charlie if I do not score on my last trip what do you charge for lessons , and coaching ?

All is well in Texas


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

artys only said:


> Nope , he didn't come last night or this morning  he has some doe penned up I guess ? Bucks have been reall hard to pattern at our ranch , really wet year , they are using parts of the ranch we don't hunt . It's 1485 we only have 4 blinds on it , deer have not been going to feeder since October steady , and we feed all year so who knows ? I will be going back on the 2nd of January to hunt that weekend to see if I can connect . I. Passed way to many shot this year hoping for a better buck ? 5 days of hunting I could not get a good cull to walk out in front of me .
> 
> Charlie if I do not score on my last trip what do you charge for lessons , and coaching ?
> 
> All is well in Texas


Yup! Thats why its called hunting. But I bet you had fun. I'm having the same problem. But I keep going.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I aint cheap but I can be had. LOL Hope you find the big ole bad boy before its over and he's not all broke up from fighting. Figure its going on at our place. Was just beginning last week. Hope some dove came back at our place they were gone last weekend. Had some deer boudain (sp) and it was good. Mite get some made. Stay after em !!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Steve them bucks will lay low for a while after the rut. They are tired and beat up and just want to rest. Coming back in a few may be the trick to catch em moving again.
Good luck....


----------

